# Has anyone purchased anything from deltapage?



## blademast3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys

I came across deltapage.com from another thread. Has anyone bought anything from them? Their prices seem good. Howz the service?? And payment system?? The site looks a bit badly designed to wondering if its a scammy thingy


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have purchased from their stores before... They have a shop called Delta Peripherals in Ritchie Street, Chennai... If you are from chennai, you will know that Ritchie Street has a lot of hardware shops and this is one of them... 

I havent purchased from them online though...

Arun


----------



## blademast3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh.. Nice to know that they have a shop..Were u satisfied with whatever u bought?? Im from bangalore.. Anyone has experience of purchasing from them online?


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 7, 2010)

So far, I purchased twice from their shop - once for many components of an assembled pc and another once-off  purchase - so far I havent had a problem with the items and so, I cant comment on the after-sales service... At the shop, it is usually quite crowded and you may have to wait about 5 minutes to get anything done...

If you are from bangalore, IMHO you should try local shops in and around bangalore... Otherwise, after sales support will be difficult - going to chennai or sending the items to chennai and waiting, both are not the best of options...

Online shopping may be considered last resort IMHO...

Arun


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2010)

It is a fine vendor.


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 5, 2011)

@ OP
    my cuz bought a new pc from them last month.good dealer and great prices.dono bt online though.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

@OP
I personally been there and purchased few items. Even my old mobo (P5N-MX) and my current GPU (HD4670) both from Delta only. After-sales, i guess it's good. 

In my case, they simply forward me to nearest service center for my HD4670 RMA and everything went fine. No bill, whatsoever. Actually i RMA'ed my card twice w/o knowing the fact that my PCIe slot went kaput. 

Still they are very polite and helpful.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 5, 2011)

I purchased Sandy Bridge proccy & mobo from 'em online in January. Experience was very nice. They were the first ones to have the SB products & prices also were very reasonable.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 5, 2011)

I honestly do not have any idea about Deltapage.
I came here just to caution OP about theitdepot.com. I just had a extremely bad experience with them, and I seriously will never go anywhere near that dealer anytime in my life.


----------

